# Mapping of a Cats Brain



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## crewsk (Feb 24, 2005)

Now I know why my cats do what they do! Well, not really but at least I have some sort of idea about it all.


----------



## middie (Feb 24, 2005)

holy moly ds... that's right on the money !!!!!!!


----------



## jkath (Feb 24, 2005)

....which is why I have a dog.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 24, 2005)

LOL! I especially like the "Asthmatic Person Locater!"   I don't really hate cats but they do irritate the crap out of me.


----------



## middie (Feb 24, 2005)

barf glands... yep they both have 'em.
hate dogs... yep they got that too lmao


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 24, 2005)

Sush you are so very clever.


----------



## Brooksy (Feb 24, 2005)

Am a cat lover, but you can't argue with this map.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 25, 2005)

This is so true!  Thanks, Sush!


----------

